# شرح ال Claim Digger



## E.Mohamed Hendy (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بكتابة شرح مبسط لبرنامج ال Claim Digger 
ارجو أن ينال اعجابكم

Please, Find the attach file Doc.
Regards


----------



## mnci (18 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع رائع و شرح مميز اضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع 
موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/​وموقع اتوكاد 2009
http://autocady.blogspot.com/​
وموقع يشرح التبريد فى السيارات
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## engneo (18 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا و لو عندك اى معلومات على التايم شيت يكون لك جزيل الفضل


----------



## fpm (18 يونيو 2008)

thx for the file, but is it possible that yo can give us a link to download calim digger


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ,,, شرح جميل وموضوع قيم بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ام نورا (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
مجهود قيم جدا ومميز 
وشرح وافي وواضح بارك الله فيك


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## virtualknight (24 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر يا بطل


----------



## aboyahia (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 مارس 2009)

many thanks my friend


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر ووافر التحية والتقدير00000000000


----------



## سمبور (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر السيد احمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخينا الكريم


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمادعبداللة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أنت رائع كما أتوقع دائماً


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> أنت رائع كما أتوقع دائماً



السلام عليكم
أشكر سعادتكم على الكلمات اللطيفة
و أنا تلميذ سعادتكم


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NGACHE (29 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## brave_heart (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*Copmaring Schedules is very easy now*

الاخ العزيز 

بارك الله فيك على هذة الافادة الاكثر من رائعة 

بجد فعلا انا كنت ببحث عن شىء مثل ذلك والحمد لله وجدتة معك 

يمكن استخدامة مع p3 ولكن ماذا عن p6 لعدم وجود نسخة معى ؟


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------



## semba_18 (9 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

